# Erdwespen



## dragsterrobby (16. Okt. 2012)

Moin moin,
habe i.M. ein großes Problem mit Erdwespen.
Als wir damals den Teich gebaut haben, ist der ganze Aushub zu einem Wall auf der einen Seite des Teiches aufgefüllt worden. Nun haben sich genau in diesem Wall dieses Jahr Erdwespen angesiedelt.
Das Problem ist, das man garnicht in die Nähe kommen kann, dann wird das gesurmel noch mehr!! Also ich muß da schon von Zeit zu Zeit mal hin, da das Unkraut ja mal raus muß!
Es sind mehrere Löcher im Wall, wo die __ Wespen halt rein und raus __ fliegen und ich hab das Gefühl es wird mehr, wenn ich in die Nähe komme.
Was kann man da machen, abwarten weil sich es über Winter selbst erledigt???
Oder kommen die dann im Frühjahr wieder????
Die Löcher (falls man sie alle findet) zu machen wenn Ruhe ist?
Wie geht man da vor???


----------



## jolantha (16. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Erdwespen*

Hallo Günter,
bist Du sicher,daß es Erdwespen sind , und nicht Erdbienen ? 
Thema Erdwespen erledigt sich zum Winter von alleine, Erdbienen überleben und können mehrere Jahre im Stock bleiben.
Außerdem stehen Erdbienen unter Naturschutz, die __ Wespen nicht.


----------



## dragsterrobby (16. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Erdwespen*

Hallo jolantha,
und woran erkenne ich das, komm ja da garnicht ran????


----------



## lollo (16. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Erdwespen*



dragsterrobby schrieb:


> und woran erkenne ich das, komm ja da garnicht ran????


Hallo, 

nehme Google zur Hilfe, und vergleiche sie.
Oder du läßt dich einmal stechen, und machts mal ein Bild von ihr.


----------



## dragsterrobby (16. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Erdwespen*

Ganz heißer Tip mit dem stechen lassen, vielen Dank!!


----------



## Zermalmer (16. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Erdwespen*

Hallo Günter,

Also als erstes solltest Du wirklich schauen ob es __ Wespen sind oder nicht doch eher Wildbienen (Umfangreiches Bildmaterial findest Du auch in meinen nachfolgenden Links).

Schau mal hier bei wildbiene.com und bei wildbienen.de
Dort findet man umfangreiche Infos zu Wildbienen.

Btw. haben die meisten Wildbienen keinen Stock im eigentlichen Sinn, sondern sie sind Einzelgänger und graben recht lange Röhren in den geeigneten Boden.

Im Übrigen sind  Wildbienen (sofern es sich bei Dir um welche handelt) an sich harmlos...
Mensch fühlt sich halt bei dem ganzen gewimmel und gebrumsel halt unwohl.


----------



## dragsterrobby (17. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Erdwespen*

Hallo Andreas,
ich habe es gestern mehrmals versucht, was zu erkennen aber es ist nur aus der Entfernung möglich, da die __ Wespen oder Bienen völlig aufgeregt reagieren und ein in die Nähe kommen garnicht möglich ist!
Das was ich aus ca. 4-5 Meter erkennen konnte ist, das es sich um min. 3 Fluglöcher handelt.


----------



## lollo (17. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Erdwespen*



dragsterrobby schrieb:


> da die __ Wespen oder Bienen völlig aufgeregt reagieren und ein in die Nähe kommen garnicht möglich ist!



Hallo Günter,

hast du denn keine Möglichkeit ein Foto zu machen?
Ziehe deine dicke Winterjacke mit Kaputze, und Handschuhe an, und versuche mal gegen Abend, wenn es anfängt zu dunkeln, dann die Sache anzugehen. 

Ich weiß von einem Erdwespennest, da ist im Moment vollkommende Ruhe, wahrscheinlich haben die Wespen wegen der Kälte schon das Zeitliche gesegnet.
Ich persönlich hatte an meiner Garage, hinter dem Klinker ein Nest, da ist ebenfalls schon alles ruhig, so das ich das Einflugloch schon versiegeln konnte.


----------



## dragsterrobby (17. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Erdwespen*

Hier ist garnix ruhig und kalt ist es auch nicht.
Na mal sehn was ich mir so einfallen lasse.


----------



## Gartenfreund2 (17. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Erdwespen*

Moin Günter,

eventuell eine leere Flasche mit etwas Honig oder anderem süssen Zeug in der Flasche und schon müsstest du doch min. 1 oder 2 Bienenwespen in der Flasche haben. Da sollten die 4-5m Entfernung ausreichen.


----------



## dragsterrobby (17. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Erdwespen*

Genau diese Idee hatte ich auch, denke das ich das morgen hin bekomme.


----------



## dragsterrobby (18. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Erdwespen*

So Flasche mit Honig ist platziert, nun heißt es abwarten, werde berichten und versuchen ein Foto zu machen mit meiner alten Cam!


----------



## docmatze (18. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Erdwespen*

Ich tippe mal auf Erdhummeln 
Hatten wir auch, und wehe man kam zu nah an das Eingangsloch, ratzfatz waren die zur Stelle.
Ich habe so einige Stiche abbekommen.

Bin ja gespannt auf die Bilder.

Grüße
Matze


----------



## dragsterrobby (18. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Erdwespen*

Moin moin,
hab nun bereits das 5. mal nachgeschaut, die Flasche mit Honig/Sirup direkt am größeren Einflugloch platziert aber leider ist nix in der Flasche! Ich kann da auch nicht rumfuhrweken wie ich möchte, da es eindeutig mehr gewusel bringt. Ich konnte sie mir aber ganz gut ansehen und sie sehen exakt so aus, leider hat meine Cam es nicht geschaft ein vernünftiges Foto zu machen Ich bleib aber drann, evtl. verirrt sich doch die eine oder andere in der Flasche!

https://naturfotografen-forum.de/data/media/0/Erdwespe::Ralph_Becker_wespe.jpg


----------



## jolantha (18. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Erdwespen*

Günter, dann haste ja bald Ruhe, da die __ Wespen zum Winter ja sterben !


----------



## Zermalmer (19. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Erdwespen*

so gesehen hat er sicherlich bald ruhe... aber mit der saison stirbt ja nicht die nächste Generation, die ihm dann nächstes Jahr wieder auf die Nerven geht...


----------



## lollo (19. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Erdwespen*



dragsterrobby schrieb:


> sie sehen exakt so aus



Hallo Günter,

lasse das Bild mal schnell entfernen, denn es unterliegt einem Copyright.
Hier der Link dazu.

Ich hatte mit diesen hier meine Probleme.


----------



## lollo (19. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Erdwespen*



Zermalmer schrieb:


> die ihm dann nächstes Jahr wieder auf die Nerven geht...



Hallo,

eher selten, da auch die alte Königin stirbt, und wenn dann eine junge Königin den Winter übersteht, in seltenen Fällen im alten Nest einen neuen Staat gründet.
siehe hier


----------



## dragsterrobby (19. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Erdwespen*

Ok Lollo, hab mir nun eine Verwarnung deswegen eingehandelt!
Hatte auch erst nur den Link drinnen als ich am schreiben war und dachte zur schnelleren Ansicht ist das Foto selbst besser, war unüberlegt, sorry!!
Hab aber eben die postierte Flasche kontroliert aber leider nichts drinnen und ein fürchterliches gesummsel drumm herum. Da ich ja nun sicher bin das es __ Wespen sind, wird sich das ganze bei Kälte von alleine erledigen, muß halt nur auf meine Hunde aufpassen, weil die ewig da in der Nähe sind, obwohl der Acker noch 9999qm hat!!


----------



## Joachim (19. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Erdwespen*

Günter, psssssst - die Verwarnung siehst doch nur du.  Die ist doch außerdem schnell abgelaufen und dann ist die Welt wieder heile. In Deutschland muss man mit dem Copyright halt leider höllisch aufpassen...


----------



## dragsterrobby (20. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Erdwespen*

Hallo Joachim, ich sehe das auch nicht so verbissen mit der Verwarnung! 
Denke aber, eine Ermahnung oder einen Hinweis hätte es auch getan!
Bin ja kein Wiederholungstäter und wollte nur eine schnellere Lösung meines Wespenproblemes!!
Zu deiner Sig.: Hab das Gefühl als wenn ich grad den Kürbis abbekommen hab!!


----------

